

Engineers Create Brain-Machine Interface for Controlling Exoskeleton - joeyspn
http://www.awwnews.com/technology/brain-machine-interface-exoskeleton-00152.html

======
gibbitz
The comment thread on this post is awesome!

~~~
baxter001
I thought it was some kind of weird bayes-busting spam being inserted into the
page at first.

